# Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Doom 4 vs. Rage)



## Administrator (23. Juli 2008)

*Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Doom 4 vs. Rage)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Chemenu (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Die Umfrage sollte man in ein paar Monaten wiederholen wenn man von beiden Spielen bewegtes Bildmaterial zur Verfügung hat. 
Die Infos zu Rage sind momentan ja noch sehr mau, und von DOOM4 ist eigentlich noch gar nichts bekannt, außer dass es auf 30fps limitiert sein soll.   

Ich hab jedenfalls Rage gewählt da die bisherigen Infos ein interessantes Endzeit-Renn-Baller-Spiel vermuten lassen.


----------



## axelschweiss (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Was ist das Spiel Rage?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Und da fragt man sich, warum kein Schwein (= Entwickler / Publisher) mehr neue Marken etablieren will, und man lieber öde eine Serienpolitik mit minimaler inhaltlicher Entwicklung finanziell unterstützt. Wenn die 600+ Votes hier exemplarisch für den ganzen Markt sind, dann wird mir einiges klar.

Jetzt kann ich auch Carmack verstehen, der Rage auf der Q-Con 2007 als Sorgenkind sah, welches eine große finanzielle Katastrophe werden könnte, weil die Marke eben gänzlich unbekannt ist und sich von alten id Tugenden (Tugenden? Enge Räume und doofe Monster?) abwenden möchte (Rollenspiel-Elemente, Long-Rage-Gameplay, Fahrzeuge, wenig Brutalität, kein Deathmatch, Interaktion mit Figuren).

Von Doom 4 weiß man ganz genau nichts, und trotzdem wird es wegen des Namens gewählt...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Drogeriet87 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 29.07.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Und da fragt man sich, warum kein Schwein (= Entwickler / Publisher) mehr neue Marken etablieren will, und man lieber öde eine Serienpolitik mit minimaler inhaltlicher Entwicklung finanziell unterstützt. Wenn die 600+ Votes hier exemplarisch für den ganzen Markt sind, dann wird mir einiges klar.
> 
> Jetzt kann ich auch Carmack verstehen, der Rage auf der Q-Con 2007 als Sorgenkind sah, welches eine große finanzielle Katastrophe werden könnte, weil die Marke eben gänzlich unbekannt ist und sich von alten id Tugenden (Tugenden? Enge Räume und doofe Monster?) abwenden möchte (Rollenspiel-Elemente, Long-Rage-Gameplay, Fahrzeuge, wenig Brutalität, kein Deathmatch, Interaktion mit Figuren).
> 
> ...


----------



## Metzelpeter (11. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Hab Doom 4 gewählt weil ich des andere Spiel garnich kenn


----------



## Microwave (12. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Stell mir Rage gerade ein wenig intressanter vor als Doom4.
Naja ich lass mich überraschen.


----------

